# Benefits after resigning from a job?



## devit (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello all, long time lurker needing some guidance and advice if at all possible.

Back in July, I resigned from my job due to various reasons (mostly stress but it was never the 'official' reason). To be honest, I expected I'd be able to get another job fairly quickly (doh) and that hasn't happened. Not sure what the future holds really so am looking for any advice on signing on and benefits etc.

I'm single with no dependants and this would be the first time I've sought benefits (if that even matters).

I've used the .gov online benefits enrolment but after I input basic info it says I cannot proceed and need to call the job centre. I have given up holding on for them.

Does anyone know who best to get advice from for JSA and if there's any help for housing [have a mortgage]/council tax? I'm at the limit of £16k in savings (in fact if I apply next month I will be below this). I am going to phone Catford CAB this afternoon but wanted to know if there are any other websites or even anyone else who has recently gone through the same thing?


----------



## devit (Oct 5, 2011)

Oops just realised there is a sub forum for these.

I've now called the helpline and registered for contribution based JSA (using the advice of a topic last year as "end of contract"). will see how I get on...


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 5, 2011)

Did you seek any medical advice for stress? That should go in your favour.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know the law any more but if you've resigned I wonder whether they will say that you voluntarily made yourself redundant.

I'd speak to the CAB before you say anything to the dole office.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 5, 2011)

two sheds said:


> I don't know the law any more but if you've resigned I wonder whether they will say that you voluntarily made yourself redundant.
> 
> I'd speak to the CAB before you say anything to the dole office.


^^^^This.



geminisnake said:


> Did you seek any medical advice for stress? That should go in your favour.


^^^^And this.


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 5, 2011)

If you want some potentially pointless anecdotal advise, here's mine!..  I resigned nearly 2 years ago and signed on (I didn't sign on for several months as i thought resigning would not qualify me to claim).  When i did phone up i was honest, i told them that i quit as i believed i was on the verge of a mental breakdown, the claim went through unchallenged.  I only claimed JSA as i was living here there and everywhere without rent coming into play.  So, i resigned and still got JSA, not all that long ago.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd agree - seek CAB advice before claiming.

This from CAB might be worth a read.

From past experience quite a while back, they may write to your previous employer and ask why you left.  I don't want to get into ethics, but telling porkies could drop you in the shit.

Resignation is usually seen as 'voluntary unemployment' so you may have difficulties - you may be disqualified for X amount of time, I'm not sure whether this is X time from leaving the job or from first claiming.  In some circumstances you can claim a 'hardship payment' which is like the dole only even less, and is probably means tested so your savings may affect it.

But if in doubt, claim.

Any chance of getting any sort of crappy temp job for a little while, then there will be less argument about why your last job ended?

As far as I can recall, council tax benefit doesn't have the same 'voluntarily unemployed' thing - although there is a 16K ceiling on savings.  You can claim council tax benefit if you have no income, but they are likely to ask how you're meeting your living costs.

Housing cost help with a mortgage is via the JSA / income support thing (therefore means tested), and I don't understand the rules any more.

Best of luck.


----------



## hmmph (Oct 10, 2011)

Useful benefits rates poster  for general overview


http://www.socialwelfaretraining.co.uk/Social Welfare Training Benefit Rates Poster 2011 2012.pdf


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't give more advice than  you've already got here, but good luck. Suspension of benefits when someone's deemed to have voluntarily left a job results in a vicious trap for a lot of people.

IMHO, no one should ever have their benefits suspended for any reason whatever unless it can be proven beyond doubt that they have another, adequate source of income.


----------



## devit (Oct 10, 2011)

I knew I could rely on urban. Thanks to everyone who replied. Unfortunately I didn't get chance to contact CAB before my appointment today, but think it went well. As always the advice on here was invaluable to me.


----------



## devit (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh and as for the stress question, I did have to go to a company doc a couple of times (panic attacks) which were attributed to stress; so may be useful info if needed


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 10, 2011)

Basically any medical history you can use to your advantage as to why you resigned is good!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 10, 2011)

you could of course try this style of reasoned argument - A MAN stripped naked and superglued himself to a desk at Bridlington Job Centre in a protest over benefits.

(Disclaimer - this is not a serious suggestion, and no liability for arrest, frostbite or other injury, or getting laughed at, is accepted)


----------

